

The Great CDN Shootout – A RUM Test for Global CDN Supremacy - shawnjan8
http://www.mobify.com/blog/cdn-rum-2014/

======
StefanKarpinski
That's an interesting comparison, although I must confess that the absence of
Akamai makes it feel like they left the "gold standard" out and just tested
the middle of the pack. Of course, I only think that's the case – I was hoping
to find out if that true or not.

------
smcnally
It's pretty "funny" the article took 20+ seconds to load. (Flamebait; Off-
Topic; Insightful)

------
kolev
Terrible graphing, similar colors!

